# Trying to ID Earth Stove Model



## Kmorrisey (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm desperately trying to identify our Earth Stove.
The current problem is that the fan is squealing, and I know that we'll have to remove the insert in order to take a look at the back but... we aren't even sure how to start on that!
Can anyone tell me anything about this Earth Stove insert? I've searched Google forever trying to find an image or model that matches. And, since I can't figure out how to pull it out from the wall, I can't look for a serial or model # on the back.
Any help is much appreciated!

Note - we moved into this house in May. It was built in 1973, no idea how old the insert is.


----------



## webbie (Nov 25, 2013)

Does it clearly say Earth Stove somewhere on it?
My take on this unit is that even with a model or serial number, it will not lead you anywhere. You are unlikely to find any parts for it - but should be able to fix or update it with generic parts of some sort (fans, etc.)....


----------



## begreen (Nov 25, 2013)

You may have better luck pulling the blower and identifying the company and model that made the blower. A generic replacement may be best. Clean it completely to like new condition then lubricate the bearings and see if it doesn't quiet down. If not, take it to a motor shop for a match or check out Graingers etc. for a replacement.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 25, 2013)

Have you tried to pull the surround straight up? Or taken a look how it is attached to the stove?


----------



## 930dreamer (Nov 25, 2013)

X2 on lifting up the surround, after that the insert should pull out.


----------



## Kmorrisey (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!
To Webbie - yes, it does clearly say Earth Stove. My husband removed the piece that says it, sorry I didn't include that in the photos. 

To the rest of you - when you say the 'surround' do you mean the square, flat part that buts up to the brick? If so, it appears to be firmly fastened to the brick. I'm scared that if I start prying I'll ruin something. My husband and I really are DIY people, so I hate to call a serviceman out here if all I need to do it give it a good yank. We are also completely clueless when it comes to fireplace inserts... not a good mix.


----------



## Grisu (Nov 26, 2013)

Kmorrisey said:


> To the rest of you - when you say the 'surround' do you mean the square, flat part that buts up to the brick? If so, it appears to be firmly fastened to the brick. I'm scared that if I start prying I'll ruin something. My husband and I really are DIY people, so I hate to call a serviceman out here if all I need to do it give it a good yank. We are also completely clueless when it comes to fireplace inserts... not a good mix.



Yes, that flat panel is the surround. I also thought that mine was attached to the fireplace but it is actually just slid onto some holders at the insert. Here is a manual of another Earth stove and it looks like they may have used the same system: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzI...2U0LWI1YzgtYjIzZDY2NGExNGU3/edit?pli=1&hl=en#
Could be that yours works the same. Maybe have one of you on each side and try to pull it straight up and see if it comes off.


----------

